# Please, teach me how to tie the bands to the pouch



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

*Heeeellooo there,
I've been trying to get to a point were I can make my own slingshots
from basic materials. Starting with leather to cut the pouches from,
cutting bands, sawing the slingshots and so.

But, there's one thing I always experience difficulties and that's tying bands to the pouch.
I know some of you do it with cotton stripes and some with thera band stripes...
but please, can someone stand up and post a tutorial, clearly showing this part?

I saw baumtman's video, it was very helpful! (thanks btw)
but the part where he cut the bands at was somewhat unclear...

So there you go,
I appreciate every comment, have a nice day!*


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Have a look here, a vid from 9gramm


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I learnt using this vid..............


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Rufus Hussey ties both the prong and the pouch on youtube at.....


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

that video was good, Flat band assembly. I liked the one showing on the bottom of the video after the band tying was finished, that was on "Conical (tapered) flatband fast cut." Templates are great. A super application of a template.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I personally find it a lot easier to use soft cotton, or even knitting wool. I simply pull the band(s) under tension, using a bull-clip, and tie a constricter knot right next to the pouch.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I learnt using this vid..............


You guys helped me so much,
i've done it! using this vid!

thanks for your time,
all what's left now is to buy plywood and electronic saw


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> I learnt using this vid..............


You guys helped me so much,
i've done it! using this vid!

thanks for your time,
all what's left now is to buy plywood and electronic saw








[/quote]
Get yourself a good old fret or coping saw mate!


----------

